# HEADLIGHTS KEEP BLOWING - HELP!!!!



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

HI GUYS...
I have changed my H1 bulbs in the headlights of my 2002 Beetle Turbo S twice now and they blow after about a week. I have checked the following already:
Made sure not to touch the bulb itself
Checked all fuses on the side compartment and nothing is blown.
I have not gotten new headlight assemblies yet though.
The funny thing is that the High Beams work fine. With new bulbs in the Daytime Running/Headlights work for about a week and the right one goes and soon after the left one. They both show signs of overheating on the connection side where the connector is. Like I said before I checked all the fuses on the fuse panel right inside the drive's door. Everything is fine. Anyone have any other ideas? Has this ever happened to you? Are there any relays that I should check? Thanks in advance for offering your thoughts.


----------



## Hollister93 (Sep 30, 2006)

word..this is what happens to me and im SICK of it...what should WE do


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (Hollister93)*

Have you tried disabling the DRL function?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS KEEP BLOWING - HELP!!!! (elgringogillao)*

What kind of bulbs are you using? Does the filament just fail - or is there any blackening on the glass bulb? If the connector that goes on the back of the bulb has been damaged have you tried replacing it?


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (red72914)*

How do I disable the DRL function? Also, I am using H1 bulbs and the last set that I put in blew and the filament stayed in tact. I just went and bought some Hella brand lights. before I put them in I cleaned the connections with alcohol. Lets see what happens.


----------



## radicalmark29 (May 2, 2006)

sounds stupid.. but double check there's no water in the lamp itself.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS KEEP BLOWING - HELP!!!! (elgringogillao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elgringogillao* »_the last set that I put in blew and the filament stayed in tact.

Can you explain what you mean by blowing and the filament stays intact?


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS KEEP BLOWING - HELP!!!! (dennisgli)*

The bulb looks like it overheated from the connection side. So what I did was put in another set and clean the connections with alcohol. So far there have been no problems. Let's see what happens.


----------



## greasemykey (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS KEEP BLOWING - HELP!!!! (elgringogillao)*

check your grounds. it sounds like the ground may be corroded and its causing your lights wiring to pull to much current and its overheating the wire and connection and then blows the bulb itself.


----------



## pnmsh5 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: HEADLIGHTS KEEP BLOWING - HELP!!!! (elgringogillao)*

i had the same problem... if yo right side headlight blows off(no hOmO0..) take look at da bac off da fuse box were da wire rrun. u probably gonna notice.. one of the wire is striped n touchin another or one of the wire is burnt n touch another one.. dats y it is blowin.. cauz of over loading of power on the wire!!


----------

